# Should i get a tecup pig?



## goatman_5 (Mar 20, 2013)

I have done my research and I know they won't always fit in a Teacup. I know that they are really smart and I think that they might be fun to be around I just want your opinion on all of this. If you have any suggestions or really anything I am all ears thanks


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is really up to you. Do you have room for a pig? Have you looked into what a pig needs in shelter and feed?


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

Not sure what pigs eat, but I would think that their food would have to be seperate from the goats and so they would need a separate shelter all together. I would find that out first.
They are cute though....


----------



## goatman_5 (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks I will think about it I have enough room and he/she would be a inside and out side pig but I will look into feed thanks agin


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I would say, do your research. Find a good breeder willing to help you figure out if a pig will fit into your lifestyle :thumb: I think they're adorable too.


----------



## goatman_5 (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks I wiil


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I want one too!

I know pet pigs cant eat a commercial hog feed. Hog foods are made to grow them for slaughter not keep as pets. Pigs are omnivores so they can eat meat or veggies. I know they like fruit and I *think* they eat a diet rich in fruits and veggies


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I don't know about the teacup pigs...i'm guessing they're just pot belly pigs bred down in size? I used to have pot belly pigs. They're really cool animals. They're very smart and the tame ones generally have real sweet temperaments and love their caretaker(s). Things to keep in mind: 

They eat a lot of food and love to dig up the ground browsing for roots and things. 
They're rough on fencing and are escape artists. Be sure you have very secure fencing where they can't get under, over, or through. 
They poop a lot and can be messy so need lots of cleaning up after. 
As piglets...they're super small and adorable, but they grow and get pretty big. Be prepared for a big animal to take care of.
Pigs are very social animals. Ideally, they should have another pig companion. The friendly ones love the attention from their human caretakers as well.
They live a long time so you should plan on devoting many years to come to your new pig(s).

If you do everything right, do your research ahead of time, and put the time and effort into caring for the pig properly...they can be truly enjoyable companions. I loved my pigs and miss having them a lot.


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

I have a friend with a teacup pig and she loves having one! She treats him almost like a dog. He's potty trained and lives in her house, knows tricks, and she takes him on car rides haha

Pigs are suppose to be really smart too! I would say of you have time to spend with it and have done your research go for it!


----------



## goatman_5 (Mar 20, 2013)

Love them thanks for the advice


----------



## scooter206 (Apr 4, 2013)

Ahh I love her little dress that's to adorable I want one so bad


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I wonder what kinds of health problems they might have due to being bred down for size? I know many dog, rabbit and cat breeds that health suffer health issues due to bad breeding practices.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I wonder the same thing Dayna. I'm also pretty sure I've heard they often have problems because of bad breeding.
Probably back issues


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Yeah I've heard alot about joint and back issues. But the joint issues are common in any pig. Even a regular old hog has those because most people don't breed for structure in pigs.


----------



## goatman_5 (Mar 20, 2013)

The back and joint issues come from all the weigh on their legs but they should be healthy but the little little pigs have not lived longer than 18 months


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

goatman_5 said:


> The back and joint issues come from all the weigh on their legs but they should be healthy but the little little pigs have not lived longer than 18 months


Even with all the weight they can still breed for better joint structure. It's the same as in goats, cattle... any species. Genetics can be bred to improve structure.

But the breeding for small size rather than quality is what causes problems. I know they have alot of heart problems. One vet told me they often have enlarged.hearts... not sure about it as I don't know the vet well.


----------



## goatman_5 (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks I didn't know that


----------



## Little_K_Farm (Apr 24, 2013)

We have a micro pig. She will be a year old in August. When we got her I didn't realize that she was only 5 days old!!! No wonder the lady said she needed to be bottle fed. Not sure why she sent her to her new home so early. Anyway she is a great pet. The rule is not to over feed them. My in laws have Ariel (our pig) brother. They over feed him and give him way too many treats. He is so fat his belly nearly drags the ground and his neck is so fat that his eyes are barely open. It is sad really but they think they are keeping him happy. Our Ariel is a sweet girl. She is well taken care of with the right amount of feed. She actually lives with our 2 baby myotonic goats. They love her and she is happy to have buddies. They all live outside as she would NOT use her litter box. She peed all over the house and it was terrible. I know some people keep them inside but it was not for us. Her brother uses his litter box regularly but he chewed everything up. They are a great pet and we may look into getting her a boyfriend later on down the line. As you can see she has a really rough life.


----------

